# قنبله البرامج الان برنامج النشــــــــــال



## حلمى محمد جمال (19 أكتوبر 2008)

برنامج رائع يكشف أرقام الأشخص بجانبك 


تحميل






​


----------



## محمدالصبحي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووور ياقلبي لكن البرنامج دا ينفع ع الموبالات والا ع الابتوب وادا كان الجوال شو نوعه


----------



## مهندسة نشطة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

احنى عندنا مشروع ننجز فيه هلا 
هو Afficheur يكشف رسائل من نوع SMS لمبايل موجود جنبك


----------



## ابراهيم سعيد محمد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع جدا هذا البرنامج


----------



## احمد رونى (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## the_moon57 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور لجهودكم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع :16::55::81::68::67::12::78::77::1::63::31::68::15:


----------



## gogog (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير
هذا تعدي على خصوصيات الغير


----------



## منار يازجي (21 أبريل 2009)

يا أخي الكريم
لا يجوز لنا الاطلاع على أسرار الآخرين 
ومثل هذا البرنامج يمكن أن يستخدم بشكل شيء من قبل البعض


----------



## سيد داوود (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل و لك الحب كلة


----------



## سيد داوود (29 أبريل 2009)

كتبت مشاركة قبل هذة و لم يتم تجميل البرنامج و لك الشكر كلة


----------



## سيد داوود (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل و لك مكن الحب و التقدير


----------



## miltronique (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
حرام عليكم لايجوز التجسس على الناس


----------



## العنادي (12 يونيو 2009)

أرجو من الأخ الفاضل أن يكتب لنا في المرة القادمة لمحة عن عمل البرنامج ...........و شكرا


----------



## شريف73 (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور بوكو


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (31 مارس 2010)

برنامج جميل 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررر


----------



## aastra (29 أبريل 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## engineerengo (30 أبريل 2010)

*يا جماعة بعد اذنكم انا عاوز اى حاجة فى تصميم الباور صبلاى*​


----------

